# Print a plug



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Being a good tech geek I was just reading about CES and how 3D printing is becoming affordable for the home. Has anyone used one to "print" a new lure. Obviously it's not going to print lead but it could be a mold or lure body (especially for topwater). Just curious.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Havent heard of anybody doing something as big as a plug but a couple guys have been messing around making rod parts like winding checks etc.im not yet familiar with what the home printers are capable of but do know the feds are worried someone could make an operational hand gun so I would think a fishing lure would work


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Did a quick search and came up with this link

http://www.printlure.com/

I'm not sure the price will ever come down enough for me to buy a 3D printer. They can do some pretty amazing things though.


----------

